# Orchestration books,and notation for percussion



## JPQ (Dec 19, 2010)

i ask is there orchestration or any other book (please tell books and english only) which tells how notes are writen for non tuned percussion sounds ? i have info for basic jazz/rock etc info form link bellow but now i want bongos,congas,triangles etc
web.mit.edu/merolish/Public/drums.pdf


----------



## JJP (Dec 19, 2010)

Sadly while there are some conventions, there are no hard and fast rules for writing non-pitched percussion. Some people get into all kinds of symbols and icons to illustrate instruments, mallet choice, etc., but there is no single all-encompassing standard.

X noteheads are common for metallic instruments (diamonds for open notheads). Traditional noteheads are common for membranophones. As a percussionsist, I personally hate those little triangle noteheads in most situations. 

Gardner Read's Music Notation book provides a good survey of what's out there in the classical literature, but some of that stuff you would never want to write in a studio situation. Probably the most useful part is the last couple of pages where he explains what is done in modern practice. (Though that stuff about "take Tambourine" as opposed to "to Tambourine" seems silly and pedantic.)

Most orchestration books have at least a basic overview of this, but again much of it applies to the classical world with rehearsals and icons that are shown in some books are by no means standardized.

You mention bongos, congas, & triangle. If you're thinking common Latin jazz notation for these instruments, Rebecca Mauleon's Salsa Guidebook is a decent reference.

In general, clearly label the instrument desired above the staff, i.e.
*suspended cymbal w/metal stick
sus cym (metal beater)
Tam tam - superball mallet*.
Then keep the notation as simple as possible. Use notation that is common for any instrument whenever possible. If one percussionist plays a xylo, keep that person on xylo for the entire piece. Don't make another percussionist climb over that person to get to the xylo or snare or whatever unless you have no choice. The ultimate goal is to make it simple and clear.

If you're copying the parts, be sure to list all the instruments needed at the top of the part. That way a sight-reading percussionist doesn't get to page 3 and suddenly have only 2 bars at 160 bpm to find a triangle! :wink:


----------



## bryla (Dec 21, 2010)

JPQ it would be better just to use any kind of notation, that the percussionists are used to - the more you have to explain - the longer it takes and takes time from rehearsal.

This is your third topic on Orchestration books - did you ever buy one? You be off to a good start with any that were recommended before.


----------



## JPQ (Dec 21, 2010)

Not yet...i hope next year.


----------



## Pietro (Dec 21, 2010)

If you have any specific questions regarding notation for percussion, go ahead.

- Piotr


----------



## Pietro (Dec 22, 2010)

There's nothing fancy in notation for these instruments.

Check some scores here. For example Stravinsky or Holst.
http://imslp.org/wiki/Category (http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Composers)

- Piotr


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 22, 2010)

Gustav Holst. The Planets is his best known work.


----------



## JPQ (Dec 23, 2010)

notes are so old there is no even pedal marks for harps. but i soon look this more.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 23, 2010)

JJP speaks the wisdom -- I'd listen to him. Keep it clear, avoid getting too cute with different note-heads, and don't be shy about writing many directions if you know what you want, even if it's a paragraph.

If you are writing for kit drums usually I've seen it notated for one bar (sometimes not even that -- just slashes for each quarter note and "Rock Feel" above the staff), then slashes, with fills or cymbal crashes notated. Nobody wants to read notation for a standard rhythm for bar after bar.

If it's for a comedy, it helps (I think) to write "Lounge Man" or "Metal God" or similar jokes about genres, if you are doing quasi parodies. The players then know exactly what to do.


----------



## JPQ (Dec 26, 2010)

i know this bar after bar thing. maybe my ideas are at least sometimes at least bit more complex... and this book what jjp mention is this:
Music Notation: A Manual of Modern Practice, Gardner Read


----------



## JJP (Dec 26, 2010)

JPQ @ Tue Dec 21 said:


> ps. one idea i make own sheet which explains my drum notation...


I would advise against this. If it requires a separate page to explain your notation, there is probably an easier way. Learn what notation is commonly used. It will save you much time and headache in the long run. You'll also get more respect from the musicians.

The systems currently in place have gradually developed over time. They are not perfect, and they are continually being tweaked around the edges. However, they are based on what has been shown by experience to work well as a common language to facilitate communication of musical ideas.

The simplest, clearest notation based around current norms is always the best solution. Do some studying! Check out the orchestration and notation books mentioned here and in other threads. Study and then experience on the job are how the rest of us learned it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 26, 2010)

JJP @ Sun Dec 26 said:


> JPQ @ Tue Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > ps. one idea i make own sheet which explains my drum notation...
> ...



+1, wise words.


----------

